# The Best Part Of Club Stogie Is . . .



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kaboom!!!!!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The worst part is ...... 

Label/Receipt Number: 0412 

There is no record of this item. 

Newmann......


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

It seems this thread went over like a fart at a funeral.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> It seems this thread went over like a fart at a funeral.


Wah......:bx

Wait for it............ :s


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> It seems this thread went over like a fart at a funeral.


musta been n SBD :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Best Part Of Club Stogie Is . . .

bombing unsuspecting gorillas.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

That we are all soooo cool.  (And the picture links of course.)


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

the best part of club stogie is generosity like this..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14184&highlight=box+pass

thanks altbier!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

The best part is no adverts to sway ratings. Either people here like a cigar or they don't, and others use that info to help out. DOWN WITH CA RATING SCHEME!!!! :sb 

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> It seems this thread went over like a fart at a funeral.


 :r :r

I pissed my pants.

The best part of CS are the People.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice plane.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't yoou just hate slow delivery and [email protected] magillas.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Don't you just hate slow delivery and [email protected] magillas.


That should change VERY soon.
Although I can't do much about the [email protected] magillas.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Eagle has landed. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14720


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Having found a long lost twin brother.  

Thanks Peter so much you are too generous.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Real answer:

It's a place to make a human connection in an increasingly dehumanized culture based upon a shared obsession. No longer alone in our vices, we pursue ever increasing doses of that we obsess over, cigars, cigar knowledge and if we are honest friendship and interaction. Along the way we are reminded that people, especially cigar people are truly a brotherhood. One that continually astounds with its collective knowledge and generosity.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

pnoon said:


> It seems this thread went over like a fart at a funeral.


From the berieved or the corps? I can see where the latter would be much more upsetting...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Real answer:
> 
> It's a place to make a human connection in an increasingly dehumanized culture based upon a shared obsession. No longer alone in our vices, we pursue ever increasing doses of that we obsess over, cigars, cigar knowledge and if we are honest friendship and interaction. Along the way we are reminded that people, especially cigar people are truly a brotherhood. One that continually astounds with its collective knowledge and generosity.


 :tpd: Well said sir!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Can the brother man get a AMEN??

Seriously, well put man.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

amen!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Preach on!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> amen!


LOL, over a year late, but still ...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Go get Pnooner!!! I gots faith in you!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Skypers reviving old threads again tonight? :r


----------

